# Remington HeviShot Discontinued



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

I read in I believe a Petersons publication that Remington has discontinued their Hevishot load so if you like it you might want to stock up or at least check the Remington website for availability.The article said it was being replaced with another load.Just a heads up!


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

But Rem has their new stuff out.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

You can still get Hevishot. Remington ended their relationship with the manufacturer of the shot but it is still being made. Here is a link, it has a great locator for stores that carry it.

http://www.hevishot.com/home.html


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Um, where have you been. This happened along time ago. The rem hevi as a turkey load never compared to the stuff loaded by environmetal the founders of hevishot. The new rem is wingmaster HD it is 12 g/cc where environmetal hevi is 13 g/cc. The new wm hd is even more expensive than hevi shot and inital results for turkey patterns has been poor.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

I noticed a box of turkey shell at Jays the other day. Gauge? Length?

Price $29.95/10-come on-give us a break.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Um, where have you been. This happened along time ago. The rem hevi as a turkey load never compared to the stuff loaded by environmetal the founders of hevishot. The new rem is wingmaster HD it is 12 g/cc where environmetal hevi is 13 g/cc. The new wm hd is even more expensive than hevi shot and inital results for turkey patterns has been poor.


You are correct in saying the rem hevishot was inferior to the hevishot manufactured by environmental.If you are willing to pay the price,you will see what many of us have been touting for several years as the best turkey load available.We have been ordering the loads from environmental as it was not available by dealers here.Now perhaps this is changing,but at 125 plus dollars for a box of 25 12 gauge,if it is the same as we have been ordering,H 378 in my case,it will be a hard sell for most dealers.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I just bought 2 boxes at Dick's Sporting on sales $19.99 (Remington Heavy Shot). I've been using the shot for years and love how it patterns and how it knocks down the Gobblers!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Don, you bring up a good point, the price of all ammo has gone through the roof due to the metal market. The increasing price of hevi is going to effect me more as a waterfowler then a turkey hunter. I quit shooting hevi for ducks and geese last year, but for turkey it is still cheap. 

Here goes, the majority of the money for shells will go into the first year. 
Patterning and sighting in your turkey slayer you use 6 shells 30.00/10=3.00 per shell that is 18.00, shoot a turkey 3.00 = 21.00 the first year. Year 2 Patterning 2shells seeing that your gun should still be on = 6.00 shoot a turkey 3.00 =9.00 dollars for every year following. Truth be told most guys dont spend an appropriate amount of time and effort gettting their turkey gun ready.

My point is the 9.00 you spend on shells is miniscule(sp) in the amount of money that we spend to shoot a turkey. The price of QUALITY mouth calls are on the rise 9.00 or 10.00. New Camo, New boots, new vest. 
The biggie gas, if you scout and scout often you rack up some miles. I would say I put on about 5000 miles scouting and hunting between April and May. 

So if any argues price as a reason not to shoot hevi, they havent looked at the big picture.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I still go with the basic stuff.

Winchester 3" #5s. 4.99 a box on sale at Gander.
48 hits in the head and neck at 25 yards. 

And I still have 5 boxes left. 

1 box. 2 shells to check pattern. 1 to kill bird = 3 expended shells.
7 shells left.

1 box = 3 years of hunting ( with 1 shell left over )x 5 boxes = 16 years with 2 extra shells.

Cost. 24.95 + tax.

Moral of the story ? 
29.95 x 5 = 149.00 - 24.95 = a new pair of boots, a choke, a couple of calls or whatever else I could use an extra 124.80 on instead of wasting it on
" supershells" when you can buy perfectly good " regular " factory ammo at a price that won't make you choke. And speaking of chokes, get a good one and it won't matter what your shooting, find a good marraige between shot and choke and your good to go.

In my line of work and alot of help from Deputy, I've tested and shot almost every low cost brand on the market, mainly because there's no way in hell that I'm spending 30.00 on a box of 10 shells that I can get the same preformance out of with lower cost ammo. It'll take a little shooting of course, but eventually you'll come up with some great combinations. 

If your an old hunter like me, you probably have a ton of different brands and shot sizes all piled in a box. That's where I started, with what I had.
I kept all my targets ( and still use them in seminars ) that are labled with the type of gun, choke, shot size and brand, distance etc.......Makes for very interesting and at times suprising comparasions when it's all said and done.

Now, if long range " how many holes can I put in a 4" circle at 60 yards " is your gig, well, by all means, the high dollar ammo might be the way to go. 

BUT,

IMO, Turkey hunting is all about calling them in close in the first place. If that wasn't the case, they would allow the use of rifles. ( and do in some states I hear )

Again, in my opinion, anybody can pull a trigger, the fun in killing a big smart Gobbler is talking him in. And once in close, 15 - 30 yards, basic run of the mill factory ammo is just as deadly as the high dollar stuff.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Don, you bring up a good point, the price of all ammo has gone through the roof due to the metal market. The increasing price of hevi is going to effect me more as a waterfowler then a turkey hunter. I quit shooting hevi for ducks and geese last year, but for turkey it is still cheap.
> 
> Here goes, the majority of the money for shells will go into the first year.
> Patterning and sighting in your turkey slayer you use 6 shells 30.00/10=3.00 per shell that is 18.00, shoot a turkey 3.00 = 21.00 the first year. Year 2 Patterning 2shells seeing that your gun should still be on = 6.00 shoot a turkey 3.00 =9.00 dollars for every year following. Truth be told most guys dont spend an appropriate amount of time and effort gettting their turkey gun ready.
> ...


Absolutely correct! Hell,now I'm shooting them with a $350 blind and $12 arrows but loving every minute of it!


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

I am a waterfowler by trade, so I am used to paying the premium price for Hevi. Why? Because it flat out kills with authority!

I shoot Hevi 3" #5s out of my BGH using a Cabelas Hevi Choke and I killed a bird at alot further than I would expect (and alot further than I though it was) last spring with this load. Thunderhead paced the shot off after the kill, and we were all surprised. But I most certainly do not advocate taking these longer distance shots.

As was already stated, as hunters we spend ALOT of money on hunting (and waterfowlers I have to believe spend the most to have the major amounts of equipment to pursue ducks and geese) and a few extra dollars for shells that pattern well in your gun is worth it in my opinion.

But cost doesn't matter if the shells do not pattern well in your gun, and the extra knockdown you get with Hevi won't matter if the pellets don't hit the bird in the brain and spine.


----------

